# Why do you think dogs lick you?



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I have always wondered why dogs licked and noticed puppies are much more into licking than older dogs...but why? I have read puppies lick in hopes you will regurgitate some food for them, to show submission, and because they like the taste of salt which we humans have going for us. However, my dogs lick each other taking turns at night- it's really cute actually, lick me, and my kids though rarely lick the DH. So I was hoping someone had some better insight into why dogs lick and what it means


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I would like to think it is love..... LOL


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

My Lana is a real licker, been that way all her nearly 8 yrs. She definately does it for affection, i believe.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I also like to think its love. All my dogs lick each other or the cats or me. They do it for some reason but I have no idea why.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Salty love


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Well Zoe cleans me nightly after my shower,lol I am not so silly I think she's kissing me, but other than salt is this a grooming behavior or a submissive behavior?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know why Shasta licks me, but I hope it's not because I'm the appetizer course.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

It's kisses of course. We're teaching Panzer to only kiss our ears - beats the alternative lick on the face! 

Grooming?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Because I am as sweet as honey!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes grooming? My dogs often lick each others ears, paws, and faces in a grooming fashion as if they are cleaning each other. So I have wondered if they think they are cleaning us too?


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I have read that it is a request for food. I have observed my dogs lick water off each other's mouth after they get a drink or greeting each other.

Times that Bison licks my face seems to support this as it is usually a greeting or if he is trying to get me to give him food.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

taste-testing. 

My what big teeth you have.....

All the better to EAT you with, my dear!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

selzer said:


> taste-testing.
> 
> My what big teeth you have.....
> 
> All the better to EAT you with, my dear!


When I praise my dogs,their ears pin back,tails wag and they lick,it's happiness or affection.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My female likes to taste my lips to see what I've been eating. She also likes to lick my owies. Balto LICK-LICK-LICKs me very hard when he wants me to do something. What, I don't know. Okay, he either wants food, water or to play with me outside. Boaz licks me because Balto does.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo rarely licks. The only time he does is when he is in big trouble. (Like last night when he helped himself to the chicken breasts next to the BBQ pit.) And then it's just a soft quick lick. 

The mini doxie has some sort of dis-function in her head and she constantly licks. She'll lick your arm, in one place until you stop her. Right before she falls asleep she'll lick the surface beneath her, blanket, pillow, tile, carpet etc. When we first brought her home it drove me crazy - but now if she begins licking us, she'll stop when I tell her. I think it releases some sort of chemical in her head and she is addicted to it, as she does it when she tries to calm herself. So I put a blanket on the couch to save the couch surface and when we're in bed I make sure her head is closest to Hubby.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Apache will ocassionally give the gentlest lick, to me thats a love kiss. Kiya is an obsessive licker, aka million kisses girl, I think it's affection with her. Lakota, the baby, smells my face specially if I just ate something, kisses from her are just her hoping to get a taste of whatever it is that I just ate.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max is a kisser, he is a big hit in his therapy work doing this, he`ll like your face off if you let him


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

I always suspected it was the peanut butter on my face.


----------

